# Manual de comandos AT



## orochi

Alguien me puede proporcionar un manual de comandos AT.
Gracias


----------



## GatoAzul

Si te sirve puedes visitar la página de Enfora, es un fabricante de modems GSM/GPRS y otros dispositivos: http://www.enfora.com/support_downloads.asp
Allí seleccionas "aceptar" y en la siguiente página GSM, se te abre una página con una gran cantidad de manuales: como enviar mensajes, como hacer llamadas, etc. Si quieres el set de comandos AT está por el fina.
Espero te sirva, a mi me gusta mucho trabajar con esta marca de modems GPRS


----------



## orochi

oye,gracias ya o cheque y esta interesante


----------



## Meta

GatoAzul dijo:
			
		

> Si te sirve puedes visitar la página de Enfora, es un fabricante de modems GSM/GPRS y otros dispositivos: http://www.enfora.com/support_downloads.asp
> Allí seleccionas "aceptar" y en la siguiente página GSM, se te abre una página con una gran cantidad de manuales: como enviar mensajes, como hacer llamadas, etc. Si quieres el set de comandos AT está por el fina.
> Espero te sirva, a mi me gusta mucho trabajar con esta marca de modems GPRS



El enlace no funciona. ¿Hay otro que lleve al mismo sitio?


----------



## Eduardo

http://www.enfora.com/index.cgi?CONTENT_ID=629&User:LANGUAGE=en


----------



## Chico3001

Aqui hay otra para modems Wavecom

http://www.mundoselectronicos.com/privado/AT_Commands_Interface Guide.pdf


----------



## Meta

Muchas gracias.

¿Han visto algo que haya funcionado con un 16F o 18F, porque me han dicho que utilice PIC 24F?


----------



## Chico3001

los modems celulares los puedes hacer funcionar con cualquier micro... eso si.. necesitas mucha memoria para almacenar los comandos..


----------



## jogon39

Logré ver en la página de una de las operadoras GSM de mi país cierta información sobre los modems ENFORA: 

Transmisión remota de datos GSM/GPRS
Cajeros Automáticos
Sistema de alarmas Inalámbrico 
Sistema de comunicación Inalámbrico para respaldos
Telemetría 

Éstas son las posibles aplicaciones... ahora bien, quisiera saber si estos modems se pueden comunicar vía RS232 no sólo con la PC sino también con un microcontrolador. Ellos tienen su alimentación aparte que si mal no recuerdo es de 9v.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Chico3001

jogon39 dijo:
			
		

> Éstas son las posibles aplicaciones... ahora bien, quisiera saber si estos modems se pueden comunicar vía RS232 no sólo con la PC sino también con un microcontrolador.



Si... casi todos los modems son por transmision serial, ya sea usando RS232 o niveles logicos estandar, en el caso de los RS232 puedes usar un MAX232 o equivalente para poder hacer la traduccion a TTL y poder mandar los datos con un microcontrolador cualquiera....


----------



## thamaphyr

manejando el enfora g0208, lo bueno de este es el lado del GPRS, porque del GPS, es muy impresiso


----------



## kyryno

hola!

Tengo un enfora GSM1308, y quiero mandar mensajes SMS a una direccion de correo electronico, pero mi problema es que no tengo el gateway de telcel, que es la compañia del SIM card, he encontrado los numeros de movistar, T-mobile y muchas mas, pero no el que necesito, alguien lo tendra

Por Ejemplo:-

AT+CMGS="6245" <CR>                                                                     (este es el gateway de Movistar)
> nombre@dominio ( Hola! , como estas?) Mensaje <CTRL+Z>         (se envia el mensaje)
+CMGS: 1                                                                                            (numero de mensajes enviados) 
OK  


Gracias.


----------



## clausset78

Hola a todos.

Después de mucho navegar, encontré este foro que me parece muy apropiado a lo que pueda contribuir y del cual creo que puedo aprender mucho con la ayuda de todos ustedes.

Tengo dos modems Enfora, 1218 y 2208.  Alguien podría enseñarme como lograr comunicación TCP/IP para lograr que el modem 1218 envíe comandos al 2208 y éste(el 2208) le responda al 1218.

También he leido que desde una página WEB puedo comunicarme con los módems, es decir, puedo interrogarlos y ellos me responden, o si están programados ellos me enviarán información a la página. Es cierto?

Es un proyecto que tengo pero tengo que confesar que me estoy quedando corto.

Gracias a todos los que puedan colaborarme.


----------



## chaval

Hola amigos del foro. Tengo un nokia 2855, tiene puerto serial...segun he buscado funciona con el cable DKU-2. Mi pregunta es si  alguien sabe si este celular soporta los comandos AT ya que al igual que muchos en este foro, quiero realizar un proyecto con PIC's. Gracias de antemano


----------



## tera

hola compañeros, que debo hacer para aprender a comunicar un pic con un celular, donde encuentro esta información?, si pudieras ayudarme te agradeceria 
atte
fernando moreno colombia

meta talvez tu me puedas ayudar?


----------



## COARITES

Un pic con un celular, bueno te dire de la manera que yo lo haria, haber si te sirve de algo:
1.- opsion: Muy bien puedo usar el modulo GSM de olimex, que tiene conexion rs232 y otros pines y viene con un pic incluido.
2.- Usar los comandos AT de un modem GSM(HUAWEI) y con una aplicacion podria enviar datos al pic mediante puerto usb o serial.
Tarde la respuesta pero servira a otros::::::::::::::


----------

